# My first post, new PC.



## LoganX2 (Jan 2, 2010)

Happy New Year (late)

I'm Brazilian (sorry my bad english ), and and I will buy a new PC in February. I wonder what you think of the following configuration (PC for games and home works, I plan to spend up
R$ 2,800.00, approximately 1,100€, U$ 1,700).

I was thinking about the following configuration:

CORE i5 750
Asus P7P55-M
ATi Radeon HD 5850
4Gb DDR3 (*some of these kits* )
HD SAMSUNG or SEAGATE 320Gb-500Gb
PSU: CORSAIR 550VX or OCZ StealthXStream 500W or OCZ 600W StealthXStream or OCZ 600W ModXStream Pro ? 
LCD 20" SAMSUNG P2050 Lavender Eco-friendly 
CASE: Cooler Master CM 690
Windows Home Premium or Professional (both 64 bits) ? 
DVD RW SAMSUNG, ASUS or LiteOn

what you think?

Thanks


----------



## surfingerman (Jan 2, 2010)

hi i just built my new system.. the best advice i can give you is to check others' feedback on the products you buy.. check out the user feedback on newegg the OCZ StealthXStream only got 60 percent 5 star reviews... i wouldn't buy anything under 80... the OCZ ModXStream got 71% which is okay but i would still aim for better if i were you.. in my opinion the corsair is usually the safest choice if your budget allows ..the corsair you listed.. CORSAIR 550W is actually closer to 85% efficient so you will use less electricity in the long run.. 

also you didn't have any thermal paste listed i would highly recommend the OCZ freeze.. its cheap and works very well, are you planning on overclocking? if not then you may disregard... any thoughts on a CPU cooler.. stock is pretty bad even if u don't overclock.. i think a good cooler and a mild overclock will give you the most performance for the buck

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835202006&Tpk=ocz freeze


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jan 2, 2010)

Looks nice.  I would go with either the Corsair or the OCZ 600W, Windows 7 Pro (but Home premium is fine as well), and the which ever DVD burner is the cheapest at the time.


----------



## LoganX2 (Jan 2, 2010)

surfingerman said:


> hi i just built my new system.. the best advice i can give you is to check others' feedback on the products you buy.. check out the user feedback on newegg the OCZ StealthXStream only got 60 percent 5 star reviews... i wouldn't buy anything under 80... the OCZ ModXStream got 71% which is okay but i would still aim for better if i were you.. in my opinion the corsair is usually the safest choice if your budget allows ..the corsair you listed.. CORSAIR 550W is actually closer to 85% efficient so you will use less electricity in the long run..
> 
> also you didn't have any thermal paste listed i would highly recommend the OCZ freeze.. its cheap and works very well, are you planning on overclocking? if not then you may disregard... any thoughts on a CPU cooler.. stock is pretty bad even if u don't overclock.. i think a good cooler and a mild overclock will give you the most performance for the buck
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835202006&Tpk=ocz freeze



Thank you for your opinion, and the tips
The overclock I intend to do, but nothing too extreme, and in May I intend to take this *"WaterCooler" *




TheLaughingMan said:


> Looks nice.  I would go with either the Corsair or the OCZ 600W, Windows 7 Pro (but Home premium is fine as well), and the which ever DVD burner is the cheapest at the time.



Thanks


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 2, 2010)

surfingerman said:


> hi i just built my new system.. the best advice i can give you is to check others' feedback on the products you buy.. check out the user feedback on newegg the OCZ StealthXStream only got 60 percent 5 star reviews... i wouldn't buy anything under 80... the OCZ ModXStream got 71% which is okay but i would still aim for better if i were you.. in my opinion the corsair is usually the safest choice if your budget allows ..the corsair you listed.. CORSAIR 550W is actually closer to 85% efficient so you will use less electricity in the long run..
> 
> also you didn't have any thermal paste listed i would highly recommend the OCZ freeze.. its cheap and works very well, are you planning on overclocking? if not then you may disregard... any thoughts on a CPU cooler.. stock is pretty bad even if u don't overclock.. i think a good cooler and a mild overclock will give you the most performance for the buck
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835202006&Tpk=ocz freeze



My OCZ Stealthxstream 600w is a really good PSU, its been going strong since '07 and its very quiet to.


----------



## LoganX2 (Jan 2, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> My OCZ Stealthxstream 600w is a really good PSU, its been going strong since '07 and its very quiet to.



Here in Brazil CORSAIR 550VX with the same price as the OCZ 600W ModXStream Pro, and both a little more expensive than the OCZ 600W StealthXStream, the fact is that Corsair is very hard to find. Then i think that i'll take OCZ 600W ModXStream Pro. What you think?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 2, 2010)

i would go for the 550w corsair just for the fact i don't like ocz because i had bad experience with it and i prefer having 1x 12V rail than having 3x12V which has 18A each,while the 550w has 1 single 12v rail which uses 41A.


----------



## driver66 (Jan 2, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> i would go for the 550w corsair just for the fact i don't like ocz because i had bad experience with it and i prefer having 1x 12V rail than having 3x12V which has 18A each,while the 550w has 1 single 12v rail which uses 41A.



54A vs. 41A mmm   They are shared rails


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 2, 2010)

Corsair also is a great company for PSU's, if they're the same price i would go with the Corsair.(even tho i love my OCZ PSU)



kurosagi01 said:


> i would go for the 550w corsair just for the fact i don't like ocz because i had bad experience with it and i prefer having 1x 12V rail than having 3x12V which has 18A each,while the 550w has 1 single 12v rail which uses 41A.



I do agree with the single rail stuff, as im not a big fan of having 4x 12v with a small amount of amperage. But my OCZ PSU still gets everything done, like i said, i have had it since '07 and it has been a great power supply so far.

But i agree, i think he should go Corsair.


----------



## surfingerman (Jan 3, 2010)

> Windows Home Premium



definitely go with the home premium 64 bit.. dont get the full get the upgrade version and upgrade form an old xp or vista OS.. i don't know if u have ebay in basil but i got mine off ebay for about 55 dollars


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 3, 2010)

*Welcome to TPU!*

I would go with the Corsair 550W, they are awesome psu's. Win7 Pro is a better choice because it has more features such as "XP Mode". I would stay away fro Lite On drives, they tend to be lesser quality and they are kinda loud.  If it's still in your budget go with the Seagate 500gb, their warranties are great and you won't have to worry about space for awhile. Everything else look good. 

Good luck with the build


----------



## LoganX2 (Jan 3, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> i would go for the 550w corsair just for the fact i don't like ocz because i had bad experience with it and i prefer having 1x 12V rail than having 3x12V which has 18A each,while the 550w has 1 single 12v rail which uses 41A.





CDdude55 said:


> Corsair also is a great company for PSU's, if they're the same price i would go with the Corsair.(even tho i love my OCZ PSU)
> I do agree with the single rail stuff, as im not a big fan of having 4x 12v with a small amount of amperage. But my OCZ PSU still gets everything done, like i said, i have had it since '07 and it has been a great power supply so far.
> 
> But i agree, i think he should go Corsair.



ok, i'll go with CORSAIR 550VX 



surfingerman said:


> definitely go with the home premium 64 bit.. dont get the full get the upgrade version and upgrade form an old xp or vista OS.. i don't know if u have ebay in basil but i got mine off ebay for about 55 dollars



ok, i'll go with Home Premium 64 bits!, eBay needs international card, i don't have it. 



t77snapshot said:


> *Welcome to TPU!*
> 
> I would go with the Corsair 550W, they are awesome psu's. Win7 Pro is a better choice because it has more features such as "XP Mode". I would stay away fro Lite On drives, they tend to be lesser quality and they are kinda loud.  If it's still in your budget go with the Seagate 500gb, their warranties are great and you won't have to worry about space for awhile. Everything else look good.
> 
> Good luck with the build



Thanks, you of TPU are amazing  
Then, i'll go with:
DVD RW SAMSUNG
HD 500Gb Seagate
Windows 7 HP or Pro? (pro is very expensive, compensates the xp mode? would be better to install an XP on another HD?)
ATi RADEON HD 5850 Sapphire or ASUS? (ASUS has Voltage Tweak, Sapphire don't have)
Memory, i need suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 3, 2010)

How about an aftermarket cooler? Xigmatek Dark Knight come in mind.


----------



## LoganX2 (Jan 3, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> How about an aftermarket cooler? Xigmatek Dark Knight come in mind.



Well, for now I'll use the cooler box, later I'll buy a *CORSAIR Hydro Series H50*
What you think?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 3, 2010)

I still think quality air cooling is much better than any water as they are much easier to setup and still manage to hold their ground against quite a lot of water kits. And they are usually cheaper.


----------



## LoganX2 (Jan 3, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> I still think quality air cooling is much better than any water as they are much easier to setup and still manage to hold their ground against quite a lot of water kits. And they are usually cheaper.



you're right, they really are much cheaper, then later I'll buy a good air cooler, any recommendations?, Noctua, this Xigmatek Dark Knight is very hard to find here in Brazil


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 3, 2010)

Tuniq Tower, Zalman CNPS10X, Prolimatech megahalems


----------



## LoganX2 (Jan 3, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Tuniq Tower, Zalman CNPS10X, Prolimatech megahalems




ok, I will try the Zalman is quite easy to find here


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 3, 2010)

http://www.frostytech.com/top5heatsinks.cfm


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 3, 2010)

go with a thermalright ultra120 xtreme edition, my favorite air cooler, and possible to find in brazil maybe?  if not you should also reach out to he guys in the buy/sell/giveaway forum as many used items are in great shape and some of us will ship to brazil??


----------



## LoganX2 (Jan 3, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> http://www.frostytech.com/top5heatsinks.cfm







exodusprime1337 said:


> go with a thermalright ultra120 xtreme edition, my favorite air cooler, and possible to find in brazil maybe?  if not you should also reach out to he guys in the buy/sell/giveaway forum as many used items are in great shape and some of us will ship to brazil??



ok, thermalright ultra120 xtreme is quite easy to find here, but is very expensive, Zalman is very cheaper


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 3, 2010)

think performance over price as much as you can when it comes to cooling your rig, sure it's pricey, but the performance is better in almost every reguard.  you can skimp on things like dvd drives, fans, and the like but cooling is essential, i used an ultra120 for a long time and my water cooling kit although better took a lot more cash to be better.  like twice the cost of a ultra120 easily  to be beter and my water cooling isn't eve twice as good.


----------



## surfingerman (Jan 3, 2010)

> ok, thermalright ultra120 xtreme is quite easy to find here, but is very expensive, Zalman is very cheaper



if your going to stick with that case i would not suggest the 120 or the megalahems.. my case  was 9.10" W  (element G) and the Prolimatech megalahems 158.7 mm just barely has about 1/3 inch clearance,

your case is 8.39" W  COOLER MASTER RC-690 and a true 120 is 160.50mm... so either is wont fit or it will be cutting it very very close... either get a case thats a little wider or go  with the ZALMAN at 112 x 125mm.. it should fit in your case no problem.. its definitely not my favorite chose the zalman.. if i were you id look for a better cooler that wasn't so tall for your case.. or get the wider case.. but thats just me... (if your budget is limited.. the zalman will be fine for you.. but dont expect any huge overclocks) (dont forget good paste OCZ Freeze) it might be worth the gamble getting the water cooler.. if only because it will not have clearance issues.. especially considering from what i can see that case has a fan on the side panel... that may make the difference on weather it fits or not.. someone more experienced than me may want to comment about this


----------



## surfingerman (Jan 4, 2010)

disregard


----------



## LoganX2 (Jan 4, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> think performance over price as much as you can when it comes to cooling your rig, sure it's pricey, but the performance is better in almost every reguard.  you can skimp on things like dvd drives, fans, and the like but cooling is essential, i used an ultra120 for a long time and my water cooling kit although better took a lot more cash to be better.  like twice the cost of a ultra120 easily  to be beter and my water cooling isn't eve twice as good.



understand, but Then I'll pick a CORSAIR H50 in May / June 




surfingerman said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





surfingerman said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thank you for the explanation, but Sorry, I think you have not read up there, which Water cooler intend to take . see some photos of how he would be the case. (these photos are from a friend [*PatolinoRJ*] of this forum here: *Adrenaline*).











Thanks


----------



## surfingerman (Jan 4, 2010)

ohh ok.. i had no idea that case could put fans on the top.. disregard


----------



## LoganX2 (Jan 4, 2010)

surfingerman said:


> ohh ok.. i had no idea that case could put fans on the top.. disregard



it's alright, 

well, Now I would like opinions on the motherboard and memory.
was thinking this motherboard, i does not intend to do crossfire and would like to save money. What do you think?

*ASUS P7P55-M*








any sugestions of memory?

thanks


----------



## hat (Jan 4, 2010)

Any dual channel ddr3 kit should work. Just be sure to get a 1.65v model unless you wanna overvolt the qpi/vtt voltage. The qpi/vtt voltage must be within .5v of the memory voltage or stuff breaks.

2 good choices here... too bad the cheaper one isn't in stock
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...33 1052315794 1052438355 1259929464&name=1.6V


----------



## LoganX2 (Jan 4, 2010)

hat said:


> Any dual channel ddr3 kit should work. Just be sure to get a 1.65v model unless you wanna overvolt the qpi/vtt voltage. The qpi/vtt voltage must be within .5v of the memory voltage or stuff breaks.
> 
> 2 good choices here... too bad the cheaper one isn't in stock
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...33 1052315794 1052438355 1259929464&name=1.6V



Thanks ^^

those that you gave me are easy to find here, but what do you think of these:?
*G.SKILL ECO Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) *
- Latency: 9-9-9-24-2N
- Voltage: 1.35V
- Speed: DDR3-1600 (PC3 12800)


----------



## LoganX2 (Jan 5, 2010)

*ATi Radeon HD5770* can  run games smoothly in 1920X1080?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 5, 2010)

LoganX2 said:


> *ATi Radeon HD5770* can  run games smoothly in 1920X1080?



course it can.
Thats a bigger resolution than 1080,but you have to remember your FPS may vary from this graph but it gives you a brief example how well the card will run.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 5, 2010)

^ I think Logan meant Crysis, a lot of people infers crysis when asking whether it can run on aaaaXbbbb res.


----------



## LoganX2 (Jan 6, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> course it can.
> Thats a bigger resolution than 1080,but you have to remember your FPS may vary from this graph but it gives you a brief example how well the card will run.
> http://tpucdn.com/reviews/HIS/HD_5770/images/cod4_1920_1200.gif





Fourstaff said:


> ^ I think Logan meant Crysis, a lot of people infers crysis when asking whether it can run on aaaaXbbbb res.



thanks,


----------

